# Feb Photos - Let's see em



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll start off. Feb was awesome. Night rides. 24 hour rides. And everything between.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Feb was a good month


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Not as strong a month as it could have been for pictures.





































If I'd only had a few more days in the month...


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

My feb wasn't as nice as some of yours.

But I did get out and do something (I'm not in the second pic cause I took it, and a buddy took the swim pic but I'm still not in it.)

I got lots more, but I think you get the point.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*a variety of Feb. pictures*

From the commute to my art room and the foundry.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

commutenow said:


> From the commute to my art room and the foundry.


Nice statues-very nice.

A Surley! Is that new?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We did a bit of the ol' push down-go forward ourselves in February.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Not much riding*

but plenty of skiing (that is not me racing, that's someone fast, rest of the pix of skiers are me). Some rowing too (well, our dock - possibly while having a beer after skiing)


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

yes to the Surly and I like it alot.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow, February was obviously a photogenic month for folks here!

Some pics from NAHBS, plus two to prove that I got *some* riding in


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

undies said:


> ..Some pics from NAHBS....


They need a bigger hall.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

I've heard of plumbers crack, but is that.... snowboarder crack!!!!! Yikes!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

oarsman said:


> but plenty of skiing (that is not me racing, that's someone fast, rest of the pix of skiers are me). Some rowing too (well, our dock - possibly while having a beer after skiing)




what kind of shells are those? looks like the bottom eight has some kind of euro rigging


----------



## ScottInCincinnati (Feb 20, 2004)

*Just one outing, I'm afraid*

Only got out for one real ride (some indoor torture on the rollers).

But on a hike at the local nature center, I found a sign that spring is near.....


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

MB1 said:


> They need a bigger hall.


The fire marshall agreed. Here's an angry throng waiting to be allowed in.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> what kind of shells are those? looks like the bottom eight has some kind of euro rigging


Those are mostly our Learn to Row shells. The two eights on the lower dock are both ancient Kaschpers. The reason the lower eight is rigged that way has much more to do with cracks in some of the ribs than anything else  The quad on the upper dock is also some ancient beast (weighs about the same as a small tree, but is stable and tough as nails: perfect for beginners). The single is a Levator, privately owned by one of our members. He is fixing a little injury to the bow.

Our good stuff is inside the boathouse


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

commutenow said:


> From the commute to my art room and the foundry.


 C, Nice photos. I especially like the reflection one, the next one has great color and movement(what is it?) and the drying rack one. Is that two figure bronze done by Orikasa(sp?)? I think he’s either where you are or at least in the same state.


MB1, You know they make cat air travel carriers.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

kaotikgrl said:


> ... MB1, You know they make cat air travel carriers.


I really wanted to bring that cat home but I don't think it would be happy in the city. Folks seemed to be taking care of it anyway.

Although I will check up on it the next time we are in Florida.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

oarsman said:


> Those are mostly our Learn to Row shells. The two eights on the lower dock are both ancient Kaschpers. The reason the lower eight is rigged that way has much more to do with cracks in some of the ribs than anything else  The quad on the upper dock is also some ancient beast (weighs about the same as a small tree, but is stable and tough as nails: perfect for beginners). The single is a Levator, privately owned by one of our members. He is fixing a little injury to the bow.
> 
> Our good stuff is inside the boathouse




cool... I know ancient and beastly. in college we trained with old wooden pococks and raced the fiberglass stuff... freshmen had to race the wooden boats!


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> cool... I know ancient and beastly. in college we trained with old wooden pococks and raced the fiberglass stuff... freshmen had to race the wooden boats!


We used to have an old wooden pocock- and it was one that split in the middle for transport. Now that was a heavy boat. Its closest boating relative was probably a dug out canoe. 66 feet long. Did my first head race in it - 7 km that are seared into my memory. Coach made a bit of a boo-boo in the seating as well: all the bigger guys on one side - oops. Then someone's seat broke. Then near the end someone's oarlock came loose... great times. Oh, and our cox was crazy (even more so than most coxes).

I will take our Pocock hyper-carbon eight thank you.


----------



## Cycle_Spice (Jun 28, 2006)

The morning commute


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

oarsman said:


> We used to have an old wooden pocock- and it was one that split in the middle for transport. Now that was a heavy boat. Its closest boating relative was probably a dug out canoe. 66 feet long. Did my first head race in it - 7 km that are seared into my memory. Coach made a bit of a boo-boo in the seating as well: all the bigger guys on one side - oops. Then someone's seat broke. Then near the end someone's oarlock came loose... great times. Oh, and our cox was crazy (even more so than most coxes).
> 
> I will take our Pocock hyper-carbon eight thank you.




we had our stroke's seat derail and jam/break early on during a head race once... and at one practice I saw the coup de grace... a dude crab out! hilarious


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> ... and at one practice I saw the coup de grace... a dude crab out! hilarious


Now that I would like to see. I vaguely remember seeing it on a US rowing safety video (narrated by some terribly serious dude in a blazer), but have always wondered if it really ever happens. 

I did see a learn to row crew flip a quad (that must take some work). Oh, almost forgot, another of our crews flipped a mixed quad - at the dock (after they had won the race mind you, so all was forgiven. Unfortunately, there was a camera man from the local rag there. You can guess what was on the front page)


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*mostly hiking*

Kinda decided to take a break from biking this winter. I've been riding, but only once or twice a week. Hiking and hitting the gym instead for my exercise. First pic is from a mtn bike ride near the local reservoir. The others are from hiking trips in February, including the Billy Goat Trail near Great Falls on the Potomac River, Catoctin Mountain in MD and Lost River State Park in WV.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Various commute self portraits, a look at the river, a road trip and one night ride.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

My car commute home about a week ago. We are getting dumped on again today.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

The kitchen started out looking like this.









It finished up February like this.









We did some family riding.









Anis I did some lunch rides through downtown.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

I moved some bikes around on the basement rack, no riding, so no outdoor pics. I'm hoping March will see some miles.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

I rode in different places and different weather


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

This is how I finished up MY February....that and a cracked rib.......
hit the ice......hit the ground.....BANG...no slide, no bounce...just PLANTED.
Oh well, stuff happens. For what it's worth I got NO sympathy from anyone...but I did get called an idiot a lot


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

you all are so lucky

my feb training was the trainer


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

thebadger said:


> My car commute home about a week ago. We are getting dumped on again today.



Hey...is that the West Beltline?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

footballcat said:


> you all are so lucky
> 
> my feb training was the trainer



Didn't feel so lucky when I sneezed with a cracked rib......


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*various*

Tour of California - Stage 6









Tour of California - Stage 7. Tom Zirbel









Me & friends at the Handmade Bicycle Show, Portland. Photo credit: Robin Williams









Aid station break during the Vision Quest mtb race - trying not to hurl.








(_actually March 1st but I snuck it in_)


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Wow, what a great batch of photos and stories*

I'm blown away.

The range and quality of photos in these monthly threads never fails to amaze/impress me.

Good stuff everyone.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Verona*

Sunrise out my window....

The Adige River winds through Verona...

My bike...riding on some dirt to take a photo I can't upload because it's too big....have to resize it...later.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Hugh range in Feb.*

A little Ice & a little sun.

Len


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

*Nope*



Touch0Gray said:


> Hey...is that the West Beltline?


I hope not. I don't know where the West Beltline is?  Maybe that's why it took longer to get home.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

Merckxman
You didn't, by chance, take part in the group ride that traveled the Stage 20 time trial course from Bardolino to Verona last year, did you?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

thebadger said:


> I hope not. I don't know where the West Beltline is?  Maybe that's why it took longer to get home.


Madison WI?...sorry it sure looks like it...


----------



## Cycle_Spice (Jun 28, 2006)

This morning commute


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Yes, http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2007/06/june-2-bardolino-verona-tt-43-km.html

Were you part of the group of Americans at the start that was then moved to another start area? 



thebadger said:


> Merckxman
> You didn't, by chance, take part in the group ride that traveled the Stage 20 time trial course from Bardolino to Verona last year, did you?


----------

